# Yema Wristmaster Adventurer and Wristmaster Traveller



## Squaretail

Yema poor quality control


Yikes. TG I read this before plunking down the cash on a Yema




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Jonathan T

Having owned a Yema flygraf M1, i had no QC issues...but i found that the caseback really protrudes makes it hard to sit flush on the wrist which is a big pet peeve of mine. i know that's where it gets its high water resistance but i didn't buy it to be a diving watch. seems like with these watches the picture shows the same caseback.


----------



## Calumets

I quite like the Adventurer, except for that appalling Wristmaster font. Oh dear!


----------



## Squaretail

Same watch. Three return trips to France.


----------



## amorg

Yema certainly produce a good quality product. My Superman is exceptional.


----------



## PS-65

This is how the real life versions look like … absolute shoddy QC, indices and lume all over the place.








Novel design, which I like, but finish very disappointing. Apart from dial, strap is very stiff and crude with uneven stitching, they aren’t bothered with aligning the embossed logo on the case back and the bonus leather box is destroyed by some random perforation.
As for the ‘in-house’ movement- that’s also a stretch. Seems like none of the parts are made by Yema (neither movement nor rest of watch), and they won’t even deny if they use Asian manufactured ebauchés. I’m inclined to believe their movements are of Chinese origin and manufacture based on other reports I’ve seen.
Yema have agreed to replace the dial though, and with a more decent strap it’s ok, but even at a modest price point surprisingly disappointing experience all in all - particularly certain exchanges with their customer service.
Personally I’d say it’s probably worth less than half what they ask for it.


----------



## Squaretail

amorg said:


> Yema certainly produce a good quality product. My Superman is exceptional.
> View attachment 16363798


Congrats on getting a good one! I'm sure you're not alone, but neither am I unfortunately...

Nothing is as they would have you believe with yema. They play up the heritage of the company, yet there's no connection to the yema of the past other than the name. "In house movement" my eye. My watch has a sellita in it for which I'm grateful. If yema watchmakers can't figure out how to keep the lume affixed to the dial, I don't want one of their movements. They're great looking watches. If they spent half as much money and energy on qa/qc as they do on their social media and sending free goodies to the internet shills, they might have something.


----------



## GrimFandango

Bought the original Yema Superman on a whim when it was released and I was pretty disappointed by the flimsiness of the bracelet and the QC issues (incorrect lume color stood out the most). That said, I seriously love the way these look.


----------



## jonobailey

Purchased the Wristmaster Traveller. Best I can say is its shoddy - the dial lume placement is awful. The lume sits on painted rectangles or circles, the issue being that the lume is completely mis-aligned with the painted shapes upon which it should be centred.

I would not buy another and could not recommend them to others, from all reports it pretty common, customer service is crap and they can't even get their act together to send a warranty card with the watch. The issues are not something that should ever sneak by QC, or if they think it should their standards are an embarrassment.


----------



## VaEagle

I saw the Yema Wristmaster in pale yellow during the Kickstarter campaign and almost pulled the trigger ... but too many watches. Very striking!


----------



## Squaretail

I'm surprised the whole Kickstarter thing doesn't raise more red flags than it does. A legitimate watch company shouldn't need to go that route


----------



## Earthjade

Squaretail said:


> View attachment 16362821
> View attachment 16362827
> View attachment 16362841
> 
> 
> Same watch. Three return trips to France.


Oof.
Those lumed decals look cheap and brutal.


----------



## BundyBear

Squaretail said:


> View attachment 16362821
> View attachment 16362827
> View attachment 16362841
> 
> 
> Same watch. Three return trips to France.


Wow! The stories I hear about the poor quality of the Yema …

Lume better now after three trips back to France? Did the turn around time take long?


----------



## BundyBear

Squaretail said:


> I'm surprised the whole Kickstarter thing doesn't raise more red flags than it does. A legitimate watch company shouldn't need to go that route


My sentiments exactly…

Moreover, I have sworn off the Kickstarter platform after two Kickstarter watches and one other non watch purchase. Long wait times plus partially fulfilled experience tells me most Kickstarter projects have no funding and are making the supporters pay their way through the project. Nah, no more.


----------



## RG2107

I really liked the Adventurer when I first saw it, but the stories of lousy quality have made me look the other way.


----------



## Squaretail

BundyBear said:


> Wow! The stories I hear about the poor quality of the Yema …
> 
> Lume better now after three trips back to France? Did the turn around time take long?


The third occurrence just happened and they have the watch now. Each time it's taken several weeks st least. The turn around hasn't been unreasonable. I'd be happy to let them have it a little longer if it meant they were actually going to fix it


----------



## BundyBear

Squaretail said:


> The third occurrence just happened and they have the watch now. Each time it's taken several weeks st least. The turn around hasn't been unreasonable. I'd be happy to let them have it a little longer if it meant they were actually going to fix it


Man, that sucks. Definitely sours the ownership experience. Sorry to hear that. I hope that they finally find a fix and fix it once and for all.


----------



## Squaretail

BundyBear said:


> Man, that sucks. Definitely sours the ownership experience. Sorry to hear that. I hope that they finally find a fix and fix it once and for all.


Thanks, me too!


----------



## unwindtime

As long as it's got one of those neo-hippie raw leather and hemp straps, sign me up!

The wrist shots in the OP look ridiculous. Wear an appropriately sized watch. 

You kids with your rock and roll music and big watches...


----------



## mui.richard

My Superman Bronze 39 went back twice, both times the movement just stopped working. Second time they also fixed a screw-down crown that would no longer engage the threads.
And despite being sent back twice, they couldn't fix the misaligned dial. As you can see on the below photo the dial is rotated a few degrees anticlockwise.
Have to say though, since receiving the watch back from service in Sept 2021 I haven't had further problems with the movement, yet. And it's been keeping time nicely, within gaining a couple sec a day on my winder. 
But given it's "track record" I have to say I'm not too eager to purchase another Yema.


----------



## hanshananigan

Jonathan T said:


> Having owned a Yema flygraf M1, i had no QC issues...but i found that the caseback really protrudes makes it hard to sit flush on the wrist which is a big pet peeve of mine. i know that's where it gets its high water resistance but i didn't buy it to be a diving watch. seems like with these watches the picture shows the same caseback.


I agree with preferring a relatively flat caseback (and/or down turning lugs) with an overall case height of no more than 12mm (-ish) for a sports watch. And the OP pics make it look like the watch sits high off the wrist. 

What have you found that sits more flush with the wrist? My Seiko SARB033 does well as do the ~36mm Rolex OPs (can't remember which ref I tried on).


----------



## Jonathan T

hanshananigan said:


> I agree with preferring a relatively flat caseback (and/or down turning lugs) with an overall case height of no more than 12mm (-ish) for a sports watch. And the OP pics make it look like the watch sits high off the wrist.
> 
> What have you found that sits more flush with the wrist? My Seiko SARB033 does well as do the ~36mm Rolex OPs (can't remember which ref I tried on).


my Panerai Luminor sits very very flat on the wrist with downturned lugs which I think contributes to the wearability of them despite their 44mm size.

I tried on a Breitling superocean heritage recently and at 15mm plus height and huge protuding caseback it sat awful on my wrist!


----------



## BundyBear

mui.richard said:


> My Superman Bronze 39 went back twice, both times the movement just stopped working. Second time they also fixed a screw-down crown that would no longer engage the threads.
> And despite being sent back twice, they couldn't fix the misaligned dial. As you can see on the below photo the dial is rotated a few degrees anticlockwise.
> Have to say though, since receiving the watch back from service in Sept 2021 I haven't had further problems with the movement, yet. And it's been keeping time nicely, within gaining a couple sec a day on my winder.
> But given it's "track record" I have to say I'm not too eager to purchase another Yema.
> 
> View attachment 16368676


I recall you mentioning that some time back too. Good to hear all is good with the watch now. Since it’s bronze, how has it patina’d? Gotten darker now?


----------



## mui.richard

BundyBear said:


> I recall you mentioning that some time back too. Good to hear all is good with the watch now. Since it’s bronze, how has it patina’d? Gotten darker now?


I reset the patina every couple months so no it's not really getting darker. I actually prefer it looking pristine.


----------



## BundyBear

mui.richard said:


> I reset the patina every couple months so no it's not really getting darker. I actually prefer it looking pristine.
> View attachment 16373415


Fits your wrist well but I thought the purpose of bronze is to let it patina....

Ummm...


----------



## mui.richard

BundyBear said:


> Fits your wrist well but I thought the purpose of bronze is to let it patina....
> 
> Ummm...


For that purpose I have another *serious* contender...


----------



## BundyBear

mui.richard said:


> For that purpose I have another *serious* contender...
> View attachment 16373490


----------



## NCAM

Calumets said:


> I quite like the Adventurer, except for that appalling Wristmaster font. Oh dear!


Yeah, noticed that immediately and can't ever unsee it.


----------



## NWP627

A Wristmaster from the late '60s


----------



## evvyou

these are very beautiful piece watch. Like them so much


----------



## dwbosch

In Heaven:

The French are the chefs
The Germans build the cars
The English run the government
In Hell:

The English are the chefs
The French build the cars*
The Germans run the government
____
*And watches too, apparently.


----------



## Skahung

I have had a yemi gmt from a kickstarter and the case finishing is just sub-par, some even had issues with the dial. Also the thickness came in thicker than what was listed…will never buy from this brand again


----------



## berndgeorgewagner

I am not an OCD guy but what wondered me is why you make high res films of the watch and then take a watch with dust specles on the dail or screen or watch cavities.


----------



## Benjamin NV

Squaretail said:


> View attachment 16362821
> View attachment 16362827
> View attachment 16362841
> 
> 
> Same watch. Three return trips to France.


Wasn't expecting to ever see that!


----------



## Benjamin NV

Calumets said:


> I quite like the Adventurer, except for that appalling Wristmaster font. Oh dear!


Fonts are so important. If it isn't quite right, it just doesn't work, does it? I must say though that on first impression I quite like this whimsical font. It sort of becomes the rather quirky and laid back feel of the overall design. That said, the reports on shoddy QC from Yema I was not expecting and becomes a real deterrent. Otherwise, I think it's a fun piece!


----------



## Squaretail

Benjamin NV said:


> Wasn't expecting to ever see that!


That makes two of us!😄


----------



## PalmyraJoe

I have no issues with my Superman, but this one doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## PS-65

Squaretail said:


> I'm surprised the whole Kickstarter thing doesn't raise more red flags than it does. A legitimate watch company shouldn't need to go that route


Lesson learned. Both about KS and the frauds at Yema.
They've even just cancelled the book (english version) that they pitched with the watch, just tells us we can have a french one in case they ever finish that. No reimbursement, cause 'we never paid for the book, only the watch'. Crooks.

Will advise everyone to just stay away from Yema.


----------



## fiskadoro

Had a Heritage Navygraf, the movement ran about 40-45 seconds slow a day which wasn't great. Bezel was a touch misaligned, but I could live with it. Also had a Superman Heritage 63... that had cracked lume at seven (not easy to spot, and fully disclosed when I sold it of course) but was also surprising for a $1,000 watch. Their customer service wasn't exactly friendly... didn't seem as concerned about putting it right as other small brands I've worked with. Overall, some really cool looking watches, but I'm just not sure about their quality control. It's a touch hit and miss, clearly.


----------



## mexican98

Thomas Hundal said:


> The sports watch. It’s a smart, stylish jack of all trades that offers high legibility and excellent bang for the buck. It’s also back in fashion, thanks to a renaissance in traditional Ivy League blazers and tennis skirts fashion that eschews the dressed-down hoodies and tennis shoes look that dominated the 2010s. While any number of quartz sports watches on the market will satisfy most shoppers, those seeking seeking an automatic sports watch that doesn’t break the bank have limited options, many of which use similar off-the-shelf movements. Thankfully, esteemed French watchmaker Yema has cooked up a pair of them with the distinctiveness of an in-house movement, all for less than you may expect.
> 
> Let’s start with the Wristmaster Adventurer. Available with either a beige face or a blue one, it features a nicely-machined 37mm 316L stainless steel case with confident, chunky lugs. Standard equipment is a fine leather band in a rich pecan brown with coarse-stitch binding that should prove as durable as it is beautiful. Low-light readability comes via Super-LumiNova dots on the face and similarly-treated hands. It’s a soft blue lume that compliments the matte blue face quite nicely.
> 
> View attachment 16362442
> 
> 
> Speaking of the face, it’s quite large in proportion to the case and features a white crosshair pattern and tasteful yet bold baguette-shaped batons. There’s no bezel on hand here, an interesting old-school design choice that emphasizes simple elegance.
> 
> Are there any concessions to cost? Yes. The double dome crystal is made of Hesalite rather than sapphire, so expect to polish it periodically with a dedicated plastic polish in order to buff out the light scratches that acquire through everyday use. Also, while some level of water resistance is built-in, this isn’t a dive watch. Yema only rates it as water-resistant to 100 meters. Still, these minor concessions don’t hamper enjoyment and the Wristmaster Adventurer proves to be a light, comfortable and beautiful timepiece that eschews ostentatious bling for a healthy dose of 1960s polo and Le Mans cool.
> 
> View attachment 16362443
> 
> 
> Step up to the Wristmaster Traveller and things get more visually polarizing, in a good way. Featuring a bold 39mm octagonal 316L stainless steel case paired with a fully-stainless bracelet with butterfly clasp, it draws inspiration from a later era than the Wristmaster Adventurer. The Wristmaster Traveller’s face features a glossy black finish, tan batons with Super-LumiNova coating and tastefully restrained white printed markers. Accenting the face are tan and polished stainless steel hands inspired by Yema’s Superman timepieces and a chunky stainless steel bezel with six machined pockets. Of particular interest are the polished beveled edges on the case and bezel that accent the overall brushed finish while exaggerating a sense of dimensions.
> 
> View attachment 16362445
> 
> 
> While the Wristmaster Traveller is the pricier watch of the two, it largely makes up for it through design and through the use of a sapphire crystal rated 9 on the Mohs scale that likely won’t suffer the scratching issues of the Wristmaster Adventurer’s Hesalite crystal. Overall, it’s certainly not a look for everyone, but fans of Bertone-bodied supercars and cassette futurism will likely find themselves attracted to the Wristmaster Traveller’s 1970s chic.
> 
> View attachment 16362446
> 
> 
> What both Wristmaster models share is a bespoke in-house automatic caliber, a bit of a rarity in this price bracket. Dubbed YEMA2000, it’s an evolution of the MBP1000 architecture first launched in 2011. Packing 29 jewels, this three-hander movement with date complication operates at 4 Hz and is tuned to be accurate within +/- 10 seconds per day. Its 42-hour power reserve matches that of the Miyota 9015 and bests ETA’s automatic for the people, the 2824-2. I found the YEMA2000 movement to display beautiful fluidity in practice and display mere seconds of time advance over a week of use. The quick-set date function requires a touch of finesse but is fairly easy to use. While it is a bit of a shame that you can’t see the movement, the die-forged signature case backs on both models are a wonderful consolation prize with elegant detailing on the Yema crest along with etched details of the movement and capabilities.
> 
> View attachment 16362448
> 
> 
> Yema introduced the Wristmaster sports watches with a successful Kickstarter campaign. All three Yema Wristmaster models are now available for pre-order at Yema.com. Both the beige and blue Wristmaser Adventurer retail for $590 USD, while the Wristmaster Traveller will set you back $790 USD. Shipping for all models is scheduled to begin in April.
> 
> Lean more about the Yema Wristmaster family here.
> 
> View attachment 16362449


they seem alright but nothing that i would go out of my way to buy especially for the customer service storys if seen from yema


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

The bracelet on the Wristmaster is pretty sweet.


----------



## Silverspoon09

I want to see more companies try bronze braclets


----------



## Sperry

Waiting for something similar to a vintage IWC Ingenieur .. the greatest design of all time.


----------



## Braveheart Blue

The new watches look good, but I rather pull my own fingernails off and smack my other watches on the table than deal with Yema's insultingly sucky customer support once again. First, they sold me a watch, that was "in stock" but wasn't made yet, that came in with almost a 14-day delay and after countless attempts to find out what's going on, of course, all QC-issue riddled and now it's the third day after they received the return and they still didn't acknowledge it. They say they will check it till the end of the week tho. Well, if they don't, I will open a dispute with my credit card company. Through the years I have owned at least a hundred different watches, but all of the crap with them combined doesn't come near to what guys at Yema do. Before getting lewered in by one of their good designs (I have to give them credit for that) remember that:

-QC issues are very real,

-Customer support thinks you are a retarded 500 EUR bill on 2 legs, they don't give a sh*t about you being a happy customer. They just want your cash and they will do ANYTHING to get it and keep it.

-You don't get what you paid for by any means.

- If the customer service tells you "we will let you know by e-mail", this is their way of saying: "Go fu*k yourself!", you will never get a reply.

Do yourself a favor and get a nice Certina, Tissot, Hamilton, Citizen, Mido, Zelos, Orient, or anything else for that matter instead.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece

First time seeing it and I am a BIG fan of the Adventurer!


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Good write up but Nothing special about these watches…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

